# Angry guinea pigs...



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi i thought id just share 2 pics of 2 of the rescue guineas i have they are the only 2 i have that do it and i find it so funny.
Every time i pic them up they give me the evil eyes  as soon as put them down they look normal again, maybe i dont give them enuff carrots lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lovely big piggies, they look like there trying to squeeze a nice poo out for u


----------



## samjaymc (Jul 26, 2011)

They're adorable!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

:lol: Awwwww one of my boys does this face but he makes a content wheek noise whilt he does it so I take it as his happy face


----------

